# fractal design core 1000



## zoe (Jan 20, 2013)

We will start the build with a Fractal case Core 1000. It has been decided that the processor will be water-cooled for this build, a push-pull configuration for the radiator to keep things cool.

Hardwares:

Cooling:
➢	1 Black Ice X-flow Radiator
➢	1 XSPC Raystorm CPU block
➢	1 EK 150 multioption reservoir
➢	1 EK DCP 4.0
➢	2 Corsair SP120
➢	2 Corsair AF120
➢	Custom Black Fittings
➢	FTW sleeves (grey/black)

PC:
➢	Gigabyte G1 Sniper Motherboard
➢	I7 3770k
➢	GTX690
➢	Corsair Dominator
➢	Seasonic 1050w platinum

Some pictures of things that will be used:

Fractal Case Core 1000:






The XSPC Raystorm:










Black Ice Radiator and black compression fittings:






First up is being able to fit the 240 radiator inside the case with the other hardwares. Decided to remove all front panel metal on the case to give way to the airflow. Added an aluminum flat bar to support the radiator in place.





Painted the flat bar black.





On top of the case is a little design; a led strip should go in that place.





Mock up of how it should look like.











Test fitting the radiator.





With the fans.





Fitting the reservoir.





The light:





Front panel.





Almost done.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 20, 2013)

sub


----------



## McSteel (Jan 20, 2013)

Hmmm... Interesting. I especially love the PSU overkill. Looking forward to seeing this finished.


----------



## bludragon (Jan 21, 2013)

let's see what takes us out with that fractal: D


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice build friend.


----------

